# Royal Pleco or Leopard Cactus Pleco?



## Tetraholic the 3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay, just to start off, the aquarium wouldn't be heavily planted but just a few large plants
Here and there and huge chunks of driftwood. Anyways, I was wondering which Pleco is better by means of appearance and size. Also, how big of a tank would be required? 
The Pleco would be in a tank by itself.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would do Appearance I have the similar setting and my pleco is keeping algae down


----------



## Tetraholic the 3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of pleco do you have?


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a spotted... not many varieties sold in my" neck of the wood"( Atlantic city Area).. saw pics of the leapord its beautiful


----------



## Tetraholic the 3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh ok thanks. Is the spotted better easier to care for?


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

just had to give it back today though,my two angels just spawned so i evacuated all the other tankmates


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

Both will require large tanks (40+ gallons) and soft water. After that, it depends on what size and diet you want to deal with...royal plecos (L-027) get to 9 inches SL but are nearly entirely vegetarian and will want greens and driftwood, while leopard cactus plecos (L-114) can exceed 15 inches SL and require more protein in their diet, such as chopped mussels, prawn, etc., which means more frequent water changes and quickly vacuuming up uneaten foods.

If you're looking for something to eat algae, the leopard cactus pleco is not a good fit. But both are neat if you can meet their needs.


----------

